# CLIF Bar -> shelf life?



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

Hi
A local shop give me 1€ discount because i rate the thinks i bought online.
In fact a CLIF Bar would cost me 1,5€ who is "cheap".
What is the shelf life of the product? Are the good for Storage?
thx


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

what does the use by date say?? why use these what you can get shelf stable rations like US coast guard ones that last like 10 years or something, please use common sense the emergency rations are cheap.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Yeah, but Clif bars are tasty. I'd probably only give them a max of 2 years, but it depends on the variety I suppose. We like the kind with peanut butter and as a fat it will go rancid more quickly. A completely dry variety might last quite a bit longer, but the packaging definitely needs to be fortified. Those wrappers won't keep them from getting stale.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

you even ate a emergency ration? they are not that bad really they are not and just as good as the cliff bars well except the strawberry rations really suck in my opinion but the kids liked them.


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

> what does the use by date say??


i dont have any home. Here the cost in the local Supermarket a lot money. 3€ each! OMG...
There are a lot of "Sport Bars" available who contain just sugar, Chocolate and some % of thinks who should be healthy.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Medic33 said:


> you even ate a emergency ration? they are not that bad really they are not and just as good as the cliff bars well except the strawberry rations really suck in my opinion but the kids liked them.


Give me a brand name to look up. We don't keep any bars around now, but the kids get Clif as a treat now and again. They don't have crap ingredients like so many others.


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

> They don't have crap ingredients like so many others.


Thats why the can legally get sold here.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I just bought a case of the peanut butter banana kind, and their best used by date is 1 year out. They're too delicious to store for SHTF; I'm sure they will be 'out of stock' if it goes down.


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

thats all what the sell: https://www.steinadler.com/de/katalog/kategorie/outdoornahrung-und-nahrungserganzung/6


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

all those energy bars are better off pantry stored and rotated out regular - they are definitely not a lifeboat emergency rations long term storage item ....


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

What if you put them in Mylar bags?


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

What is the benefit of?


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Our local market had some at 2 for $1.50 usd but best by Sept 2017.we passed.75 cents a piece was pretty good until we saw the date.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Amazon looks to be about an average of 1$ each, with prime (free shipping).
I don't think Ive ever had a clif bar.
I do like Kind, they look similar.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Deebo said:


> Amazon looks to be about an average of 1$ each, with prime (free shipping).
> I don't think Ive ever had a clif bar.
> I do like Kind, they look similar.


The chocolate peanut butter ones are THE BEST. I can't do sugar anymore but if I could, mmm. They're so so good! I should figure out how to make my own.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

I can say that of properly stored, clif bars last AT LEAST two years, however, they are too high in sugar for a main food. Worse yet, mrs Hen and I learned the hard way, literally.... you need a TON of water to avoid constipation. They can really screw you up.
Clif bar POU was and IS; short term energy rations that don't require cooking. Keep that in mind and your fine.
Keep them out of the sun and heat over 110f you'll be fine for a while.


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

Today i got some local "Energy Bar". The Clif bar are not that bad for travel so i will get them for 1,5€ with my discount code.


----------

